# Job Prospects in Next Two Years...



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Dear Freinds!

My name is Kamran and I am from Lahore, Pakistan. I have applied my immigration in Sep. 06 and I think I have 2 more years to get my immigration as usually from Pakistan it takes 60 months avergae time.

In my recent research to job market of Canada, I am able to find jobs related to my profession and education. I am a technical Help Desk specialist for a leading ISP of Pakistan working since Oct 95.

My question is what you think, what will be the job market situation within the next two years? May the people like me will be able to secure any good job anywhere in Canada? Do I need to increase my education like getting any certification or degree?

Or.... is it better to come to Canada first then get some certification according to Canadian job market?

I will appreciate your reply. Thank you and with all the best wishes.

-Kamran Mahmood
(SNIP)


----------

